# Is this a Good or Bad Idea?



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 5, 2012)

Though I am nowhere near finished even one of my projects, would it be a good idea to finish a few of them and then send one of them in to be published? That way while project A is being published and project B and C and also finished, you can work on project D and E. I feel like if I were to just type up one novel and send it in and then begin working on another novel, I would feel a bit pressured to work faster to get the other ones finished, but in a bad way. If I did my suggested method, I could work at a more slower pace and still have other works just waiting to be sent in.

Thoughts?


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Nov 6, 2012)

Are A, B, C, D and E parts of a series?  The way it generally works these days is you send off A, have B drafting and C in at least outline stage.  It seems that having A, B and C done would save you time, but if there are major editing changes to A they could affect B and C, giving you more to rewrite.

Any opinions from the more experienced writers in the room?


----------



## WyrdMystic (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't pressure yourself too hard to start with. If you take too much on it can give a nasty case of writer's block. Still, it is good to have other projects on the go as it can keep your mind fresh.


----------



## Scribe (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, let's put it this way: you can't publish something that's not finished. If you're really looking to get published, I would recommend focusing on one of your works long enough to get a draft finished. Then move on to the next and the next. Discipline is one of the hardest things to learn, and no agent or editor is going to take on an unfinished book or pitch unless it's non-fiction.


----------



## Penpilot (Nov 12, 2012)

Well what ever works for you. Some authors work on multiple projects at once, so if they get stuck they have other things on the go. Some have one project in the editing phase while drafting another and planning a third.

Me, right now I'm editing one work and planning a second. I do it this way because I tend to be one track minded, but want to work my way up to one project in edit phase, one in drafting, and one in planning.

Finally, don't put the cart before the horse. Worry about the pressure of the next book only after the first is picked up and/or published and people are demanding more from you. For all you know the first may never get picked up and that presser to finish the second is for nothing. In fact your second book may never get picked up either. Brandon Sanderson was working on his, I think, 13th novel when his 6th got picked up. Work the way that makes you comfortable.

Look at George RR Martin. Everyone wants him to finish that last book but his attitude is that it's going to take as long as it takes. People are going to give him crap for taking so long, but they're also going to give him crap if it's... well... crap. So it's better to be late with a good book rather than early with a shite one.


----------



## psychotick (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,

It's up to you. I work on multiple projects at once until I reach a critical juncture, usually when I think - gosh that draft's complete. It needs editing and publishing.

But there are no bad ideas in writing. In real life of course there's non stick selotape and the ejector seat for the helicopter!

Cheers, Greg.


----------

